# Budget alu compact Vs Traditional geometry



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

A friend is looking for a budget alu frame and of course Giant and the advantages/disadvantages of their compact geometry came up. I would therefore be interested to hear your views comparing compact frame vs traditional geometry as I have heard that while a compact frame offers more comfort and lower weight & cost – the handling is not as accurate and the frame is not as strong as traditional geometry frames. Don't forget this is about low end alu models! … objective views would be really appretiated.


----------

